# Chris Wachtel Memorial Site



## tmw234 (Nov 5, 2009)

http://memorialwebsites.legacy.com/captainchris/homepage.aspx





Just a site created to honor Chris. You can post messages, and start journal entries, or write to him.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

*In Memory of a Great Dude!!!*

It's been a year since my best friend left us. I spent a lot of time fishing, diving and hunting with him. He was a wonderful neighbor and after Ivan, he spent days helping his neighbors out before taking care of his own home. A true class act.

He is greatly missed and will always be part of the lives of all he came in to contact with. 

If you never had the pleasure of being around Chris, then visit the site that his daughter Taylor put together and take a lesson from a terrific man and friend.

I miss you Chris.

Tom


----------

